# Universal Connectivity Server erhält UA-Zertifizierung der OPC Foundation



## OPCNews (9 August 2011)

*MatrikonOPC bietet den weltweit ersten zertifizierten OPC UA-Server*

Der Universal Connectivity Server von MatrikonOPC hat als erster OPC Unified Architecture (OPC UA)-Server weltweit die UA-Zertifizierung der OPC Foundation erhalten. Die Auszeichnung wird nach ausgiebigem Testen durch ein unabhängiges Testlabor vergeben. Nutzer erhalten dadurch Gewissheit, dass der zertifizierte OPC-Server auch bei widrigen Einsatzbedingungen zuverlässige Leistung bietet, vollständig konform mit den OPC-Spezifikationen ist und maximale Interoperabilität mit OPC-Produkten anderer Anbieter ermöglicht. 

"Der Erhalt der UA-Zertifizierung für den Universal Connectivity Server verdeutlicht unser Engagement, unseren Kunden Datenprodukte mit bestmöglicher Qualität anzubieten. Mit Erhalt der Zertifizierung ist der Universal Connectivity Server die erste offiziell ausgezeichnete OPC UA-Anwendung – eine Leistung, auf die wir sehr stolz sind", so Jason Fletcher, Regional Manager MatrikonOPC EMEA. 

Thomas Burke, Präsident der OPC Foundation sagt: "Im Namen der OPC Foundation gratuliere ich MatrikonOPC zum Release des ersten OPC UA-Servers, der unsere UA-Zertifizierung erhalten hat. Mit der Auszeichnung des unabhängigen Testlabors der OPC Foundation verdeutlicht MatrikonOPC sein Engagement, Endnutzern die passenden OPC UA-Lösungen zu bieten." 

Weitere Informationen zum OPC Universal Connectivity Server erhalten Sie hier.


----------



## steiner964 (9 August 2011)

> MatrikonOPC hat als erster OPC Unified Architecture (OPC UA)-Server weltweit die UA-Zertifizierung der OPC Foundation erhalten.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, leider ist das auf der Webseite der OPC Foundation so nicht ersichtlich, ganz im Gegenteil. Dort steht (heute) als einziger zertifizierter OPC UA Server nur der von Siemens drin. Aber Erster oder Zweiter ist ja nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache überhaupt zertifiziert.

http://www.opcfoundation.org/Default.aspx/CertifiedProducts.asp?MID=Products


----------



## OPCNews (10 August 2011)

steiner964 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, leider ist das auf der Webseite der OPC Foundation so nicht ersichtlich, ganz im Gegenteil. Dort steht (heute) als einziger zertifizierter OPC UA Server nur der von Siemens drin. Aber Erster oder Zweiter ist ja nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache überhaupt zertifiziert.
> 
> http://www.opcfoundation.org/Default.aspx/CertifiedProducts.asp?MID=Products


Danke für den Hinweis, da muss ich Tom wohl noch mal ansprechen... aber immerhin haben Sie die Pressemeldung auch schon auf der Seite der OPC Foundation veröffentlicht:

http://www.opcfoundation.org/Default.aspx/02_news/02_pressrel.asp?MID=News

Und wie Du schon sagtest, wichtig ist die Zertifizierung und nicht ob als Erster oder Zweiter.


----------

